# convert files to dst



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

hey guys, i know i havent been on the forum in a while but i def need some help. i recently got an embroidery machine and cant figure out how to convert an image to dst. i have embroidery magic 2 and i thought that was what i needed to open an image to make it what i needed but i open embroidery magic and try to open a file that i have on my computer but it doesnt even show the files. it doesnt support the file image type. i dont know what to do. i have googled everything that i can think of and cant seem to find anything that will convert files from any format that i have in photoshop to a dst. i need help!!! please help and tell me that i didnt waist my time getting an embriodery machine thinking that i could have something drawn and put it on a hat or whatever. thank you for the help


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can't 'convert' an image to dst in the normal sense....dst is one of a type of embroidery file AFTER it has been 'digitized' which requires a digitizing program and is really not for beginners. Stitch Era is a free program but hard to learn alone. I would suggest that you outsource the digitizing of files. There are plenty who can do this....but like everything else, some are good and some are not. Normally they charge by the number of stitches...like $3-$4 per thousand


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> you can't 'convert' an image to dst in the normal sense....dst is one of a type of embroidery file AFTER it has been 'digitized' which requires a digitizing program and is really not for beginners. Stitch Era is a free program but hard to learn alone. I would suggest that you outsource the digitizing of files. There are plenty who can do this....but like everything else, some are good and some are not. Normally they charge by the number of stitches...like $3-$4 per thousand


I have embroidery magic 2 is that not a program that I need to convert an image. I need help figuring this out. What is the process for doing this. I have images I want to embroider that are drawings that I have, is there not a way to make them embroider able?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Digitizing is a skill that takes years to master.....It not something you can learn overnight....


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

ok thanks for that but is there no one out there that is willing to tell a guy where to get started at?? i realize that everyone says that it is tough to do but where do you start? how do you do it. i know that it might be a big secret but i could use some help on figuring out how to get started


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do you have digitizing software?...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you are not listening......you are not going to learn digitizing in a month or two UNLESS you find someone who will give you one on one lessons for big bucks...have you checked out youtube? there are a lot of tutorials...that might give you ideas...And a good professional digitizing program will cost from $900 to $2000. I have had embroidery unit for 3 years...and after pulling my hair out...I just send my drawings, jpgs etc out and let someone else do the magic

learning digitizing is not a big secret...there are lots of info on the net...It seems obvious to me that you have not tried to find help...here is a link that has a bunch of info, tutorials etc..Check it out
https://www.google.com/search?q=dig...t&rls=com.yahoo:en-US:official&client=firefox


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

i have embroidery magic 2 and am willing to buy what ever it takes to get the job done. i just need a starting point. i hear you that it isnt going to be easy. i have heard that a million times. i was also told i couldnt buy a screen printing set up and figure out how to do it with NO help what so ever but 3 years later i am up and running my own screen printing business. i am by no means the best but by god i did it when everyone said it couldnt be done i just need to know, is it possible to open an image of any type from photoshop into embroidery magic and begin digitizing it?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

As far as I can tell, the software you have, has built in help and also links to online help.....Pantograms Embroidery Magic 2 Digitizing Software I would start there....Good luck...


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah the help menu is no help at all. i have been playing with it an it says it supports jpeg and other files but i still cant get it to open any of those files. hmm dont know. hmm


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

See if you need to import or place the various files in the program. Usually ubder one of the menu items in a program. Also you may need to export your vector as a dxf yet just guessing. Not sure about that particular program though. 

- Fluid
Corel Master

Sent from somewhere using T-Shirt Forums App


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Also photoshop is raster based not vector. May be your issue. 

- Fluid
Corel Master

Sent from somewhere using T-Shirt Forums App


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Not sure if this will help as I have different software, but in the part where I want to use vector OR raster images I cannot "OPEN" the jpg/bitmap/tiff (or whatever) but have to "IMPORT" it using a dedicated icon. Once I have this on the screen I move over to the digitizing part of the software and I use it as a background template for the actual digitizing - where (simplified) I decide which stitches go where, in what order and in what direction.
There is also an option to "AUTO-DIGITIZE" the design. This is what I believe you are expecting your programme to do. With some vector images you MAY get away with this, but with your average raster image you can forget about a reasonable conversion. 
Is there perhaps an "on-screen" manual available in the magic 2 software under "HELP"???


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

211chucky said:


> i have embroidery magic 2 and am willing to buy what ever it takes to get the job done. i just need a starting point. i hear you that it isnt going to be easy. i have heard that a million times. i was also told i couldnt buy a screen printing set up and figure out how to do it with NO help what so ever but 3 years later i am up and running my own screen printing business. i am by no means the best but by god i did it when everyone said it couldnt be done i just need to know, is it possible to open an image of any type from photoshop into embroidery magic and begin digitizing it?


Chucky, I googled Embroidery Magic 2. I saw a few options for training. On-Line Classes

I would suggest though, no matter what software you use.... learn the simple stuff first. If you know what goes into a good design, you'll be better apt to be able to learn the tools. Real digitizing is not image conversion, it's engineering an image and interpreting a design. Programs don't do this..people do. If you have just a few months of sewing professionally digitized designs under your belt, you'll be a better student and you wont be trying to force a square peg through a round hole. Trust us on this. If you are willing to really learn, then post a design to a person that trains for your particular software.


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you guys for all your later comments they were very helpful. now for the new problem. i figured out how to get my image to the format that i wanted, got it on the disc, now when i try to put it on the machine it says error 3 no disc. dont know what this is and again i cant find any information on the subject online. this machine must be really old or something. i cant find anything about it online or anywhere. it is a meistergram 1200 i believe.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Chucky, Sounds to me like you imported the image but did not trace it. Can you post the DST?

Also, make sure you're not trying to read the native file instead of the machine file.


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

zoom_monster said:


> Chucky, Sounds to me like you imported the image but did not trace it. Can you post the DST?
> 
> Also, make sure you're not trying to read the native file instead of the machine file.


well what do you mean post it. you want me to post the file here so you can see it? do you want me to just post a pic of the image or do you want me to email you the file that i am working with? i dont know the first thing about digitizing. are you suppose to trace something? that is why i have been seeking help from the forum, some direction!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

211chucky said:


> well what do you mean post it. you want me to post the file here so you can see it? do you want me to just post a pic of the image or do you want me to email you the file that i am working with? i dont know the first thing about digitizing. are you suppose to trace something? that is why i have been seeking help from the forum, some direction!


Chucky, If we see the dst that you export, we may be able to discern if it even got digitized. By "post" I mean uploading the DST to the forum where several people using other software packages can see what you have created. Posting a picture of the reference artwork may be helpful as well. Someone might be able to be more specific if we see what you are trying to do.

Normally, what you do is you import a picture of the graphic you wish to digitize. Next you will size it to the hoop size or placement size you wish the final file to be. After that, you use the tools in the software to "trace" the areas that will be filled with stitches. This can be done globally by selecting the entire graphic and using an auto trace, or by using specific tools to trace specific areas of the design and pathing them appropriately for your needs. 

Doing this piece by piece and interpreting it as you go and taking the time to do it right is the best way.
during this process, you will need save the file as an editable(native) file. The file type despends on the type of software you use. This will alow you to edit the file later as you perfect it. Lastly, when you are done "digitizing" the design you then "export" it to the machine file, such as a .DST. This file can be read by your machine and also other embroidery software.

There are a ton of videos on the internet showing this process. Some show the magic of auto trace others show exactly how the pros would do this. If you are not familiar with embroidery and less familiar with graphics creation, I would recomend viewing these and also looking at existing designs for embroidery. This will help you discover what you will have to shoot for. Spending money for a class would also be valuable.


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

zoom_monster said:


> Chucky, If we see the dst that you export, we may be able to discern if it even got digitized. By "post" I mean uploading the DST to the forum where several people using other software packages can see what you have created. Posting a picture of the reference artwork may be helpful as well. Someone might be able to be more specific if we see what you are trying to do.
> 
> Normally, what you do is you import a picture of the graphic you wish to digitize. Next you will size it to the hoop size or placement size you wish the final file to be. After that, you use the tools in the software to "trace" the areas that will be filled with stitches. This can be done globally by selecting the entire graphic and using an auto trace, or by using specific tools to trace specific areas of the design and pathing them appropriately for your needs.
> 
> ...


ok i think i still have the file that i attempted to do. i think the one that i have is a saf file, is that one that is for embroidery? i will post a pic of the image that i have been trying to practice with. it might not be the easiest image to be using but i dont know. i also purchased "masterworks 3" but i really havent had time to try to figure out how to use it. i would love if you would send me some of the links to the vids that you were talking about. i cant find any really good vids that break stuff down for a complete newbie like myself. i am proficient in photoshop but this digitizing software looks like a whole new animal. any advice you can throw my way i gladly listen.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Go to youtube, do a search for "embroidery digitizing" Lots of stuff will come up.

Not sure what your SAF file is. Could be a native file, but I'm pretty sure that a machine will not use it. It's kind of like trying to open a Corel file in photoshop, I will not work unless you export it to a file that both can read. Try EXP or DST

Regarding your artwork, You need to know what size you will make your embroidery and then make sure the art it Hi rez enough. I'd try 300 ppi @ the size you need it.

Yes, this digitizing is more intense than 2D artwork. I would start with simple shapes and paths, sew them out and see how they react to the substrate, them move on to the tougher stuff. If you do not understand the form, then you cannot sculpt the statue.


----------



## johnchesley (Jan 26, 2008)

You may receive most "patient" help from the Embroidery forum. Try nnep.com
I am not sure but I think that will get you there.


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

i will check it out, thanks. i picked up this masterworks III for 500 bucks. screaming deal since it is 2500 from manufacture. used or not still works perfectly!


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

The native file in MasterWorks is a ".blf" file. That's the "master file" per say. Then within your software you convert that .blf file to either a ".dst" file or a ".pes" file IF that is what type of embroidery file your machine reads. Always make sure to keep the ".blf" file, as when you get ready to go back to it and make some changes, it's the file that you make the changes to, otherwise....they may not stay once the file is saved to the embroidery file for the machine. Don't worry...it's very confusing at first, but it does get easier. Hope this helps, and I hope to see ya on the other Group as well. 
Lollie


----------



## confettiadv (Oct 30, 2010)

I have been faced with issues such as this, I started sending my graphic files (raster or vector) to artworksource.com, they create crests for 30.00


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

Lollie Conn said:


> The native file in MasterWorks is a ".blf" file. That's the "master file" per say. Then within your software you convert that .blf file to either a ".dst" file or a ".pes" file IF that is what type of embroidery file your machine reads. Always make sure to keep the ".blf" file, as when you get ready to go back to it and make some changes, it's the file that you make the changes to, otherwise....they may not stay once the file is saved to the embroidery file for the machine. Don't worry...it's very confusing at first, but it does get easier. Hope this helps, and I hope to see ya on the other Group as well.
> Lollie


well i think i finally get it a little bit. i am trying to figure out masterworks III now. do you have experience with this software? i want to embroider images that are hand drawn like this image. is it possible to do such a thing? i feel like i need to convert it to a vector image first then start working with it in MW. does that sound about accurate? you seem helpful so maybe you can give me a little advice on how to do stuff like this. thank you very much!!!!


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

for some reason the forum wont let me upload an image. it happens to me all the time. here is a link to an image i would like to be able to do. 

[media]http://i1359.photobucket.com/albums/q791/johndeming78/purplegirl1.png[/media]


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

I now am kind of a embroidery software nut! It happened to me like it happens to many embroidery folks. You get a software, do a little in it, (usually just enough to be dangerous, haha), and then you decide that IF ya had another software, IT would be better and so the aquistion of various other software begins, haha! Most software THESE days will do about the same as the others, (talking about home software, not commercial software).

I am now into learning Wilcom Es2. I DO have experience in MasterWorks II, I like that program alot. The problem with me is...it's difficult for me to learn a new software IF I am still using the old software. My hubby is into this stuff also, and it doesn't trip him up, like it does me! MasterWorks used to be my "go to software". In fact... so much so, that I'm just now forcing myself to do the design in Wilcom, even IF it takes me waaaay longer (right now), than it would with my "go to software". 

I must tell you....that picture you posted.....well....that's probably NOT what I would even want to TRY to accomplish on my first digitizing experience!! You'll be pulling your hair out, lol! Later on, for sure.

A very BIG part of this "learning curve", for any software that you might want to use is...looking at the picture and reducing the details in it, then you'll have a clue just "how" you can do it so that it WILL look great in threads! IF you have a job and need that digitized, I can refer you to someone GOOD to do it. Then watch it sew out...millions of times, LOL! (joking) Then you will have a clue how a good digitizer would do it. But...that certainly doesn't mean it is the _only_ way to do it.
Best regards,
Lollie


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't take this the wrong way. 

I paid $15,000 for my digitizing software. Went to 5 days of training at Wilcom and have been digitizing for over three years and I wouldn't want to digitize the Pretty Girl picture. That really is an expert level picture to digitize.

If you want to digitize you should probably start off with simple corporate logos first. These logos are fairly straightforward and are mostly different shapes/colors. When you want to get into shading and more complex embroidery you can google Balboa Embroidery. Balboa does wonderful work and sell digitizing CD lessons.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

I LOVE your quote......
"If you do not understand the form, then you cannot sculpt the statue."

Thanks for a good way of putting it!

Lollie




zoom_monster said:


> Go to youtube, do a search for "embroidery digitizing" Lots of stuff will come up.
> 
> Not sure what your SAF file is. Could be a native file, but I'm pretty sure that a machine will not use it. It's kind of like trying to open a Corel file in photoshop, I will not work unless you export it to a file that both can read. Try EXP or DST
> 
> ...


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

well thank you everyone for the advice. my thing is that i like to do things myself. i know everyone says its to tough to pick it up but i am a very determined person. i will figure it out. i just found a tutorial that is exactly what i have been looking for. i mean it still isnt as much as i want to learn but i think it is a great starting point for me. i know that it is going to be a long road but i have to figure it out. i was told that i needed to have someone teach me how to screen print too, a year later i am a pimp at it and didnt have one single person show me anything. i learned every single thing from this forum and youtube. i guess that is why i came back here again to try to learn this art. i feel like its is a different animal all together, much more to it but i will figure it out. thats why i keep saying any help is welcome. i will do it no matter how may of you guys say its to hard to do. i dont have quit in me so again, thank you everyone for all the advice and help that you have all offered. i really appreciate it.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

211chucky said:


> i have embroidery magic 2 and am willing to buy what ever it takes to get the job done. i just need a starting point. i hear you that it isnt going to be easy. i have heard that a million times. i was also told i couldnt buy a screen printing set up and figure out how to do it with NO help what so ever but 3 years later i am up and running my own screen printing business. i am by no means the best but by god i did it when everyone said it couldnt be done i just need to know, is it possible to open an image of any type from photoshop into embroidery magic and begin digitizing it?


screen printing is a million times easier than digitizing I send all of my images out. not worth doing it unless you have 24 hours a day to try and learn. Just more things to do with my time than spend countless hours trying to learn when I want to pull my hair out. screen printing is not even close to doing digitizing. Not trying to discourage you just be aware there is no comparison between the two


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

oh yeah i can already tell. there is an abundance of information on the web about screen printing and VERY little about digitizing. that just makes me want to do it more. it is looking like i am going to have to pay someone to teach me the things that i need to know since there is so little about the subject to be found. i thing i will start with the book digitizing 101, does anyone have a copy of the book they would sell?


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Perhaps you missed it in my earlier post. But you may want to consider:

Balboa Embroidery Designs | Tutorials


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

myfinishingtouch said:


> Perhaps you missed it in my earlier post. But you may want to consider:
> 
> Balboa Embroidery Designs | Tutorials


aww, indeed i did miss that. thank you very much!!!!


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Chucky, you might also want to look at this digitizing book - http://www.madeiramart.com/punchbook. I would recommend it MUCH more than Digitizing 101 (which gives more about business management than digitizing skills). I am still trying to get Digitizing 102 from the company although I ordered them BOTH as a package deal in 2009!!!!!!!!!!
The Balboa tutorials are brilliant, but the Punch book will help more with the basics PLUS useful tips.

I don't think the digitizers here are stingy with their knowledge, or want to keep "secrets", but there are just SO MANY variables in digitizing that you would have to narrow down EXACTLY what you need to know, and then ask your question. 

And, didn't you get a manual with your software, or at least have an on-line manual available under "Help" when the programme is open?? Mine had all sorts of tutorials there to get me started.


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

AlisonB said:


> Chucky, you might also want to look at this digitizing book - http://www.madeiramart.com/punchbook. I would recommend it MUCH more than Digitizing 101 (which gives more about business management than digitizing skills). I am still trying to get Digitizing 102 from the company although I ordered them BOTH as a package deal in 2009!!!!!!!!!!
> The Balboa tutorials are brilliant, but the Punch book will help more with the basics PLUS useful tips.
> 
> I don't think the digitizers here are stingy with their knowledge, or want to keep "secrets", but there are just SO MANY variables in digitizing that you would have to narrow down EXACTLY what you need to know, and then ask your question.
> ...


thanks i will look into all of that. and for the manual, well, no manual per say but it does have the help section but it just basically runs down what the buttons are and not so much how to use them i guess when you pay 500 bucks for 2500 software you cant really ask for the manual with it i am trying to figure out how to use the magic want tool in the program. it looks like the best way to get to an end point but i guess it would help if i know the basics behind what digitizing even was. i hope no one took me the wrong way in saying that anyone is stingy on here, i know that isnt the case. i just felt more "welcome" to the screen printing world than i have to the embroidery world so far.i truly appreciate all the help and advice that is offered and has been given. it all is a huge help. you can see that i am not new to the forum and helping other on here. just new to the embroidery field and i guess i am just trying to speed my learning process up a little to much. thanks again to you and everyone else here.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Wish I could help you more  , but with different software to yours it would be difficult.
I do know that new embroiderers come on here with questions that are new to THEM, but which have been answered quite a few times previously. I have learnt how useful that "search" box is - right at the top of the page.
I am always on the lookout for new embroidery blogs and newsletters etc. on the net - and I'm actually watching a webinar about 60wt thread that I found on the site I gave you for the "Punch" book.
Once you get hooked on this digitizing story the learning never ends.


----------



## 211chucky (Mar 23, 2010)

AlisonB said:


> Wish I could help you more


believe me, you have been a huge help. thank you very much for all your help. i greatly appreciate it.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Chucky,
Definately don't want to discourage. Your drive and persitance will help you succeed. If you PM me, I have a copy of Digitizing 101 that I can get to you. It is very basic, but that is the first step you need to take. Ive taken classes from Balboa(and many others) as well. If you really want to be able to punch the designs that you've shared with us so far, then you need to learn what embroidery is and isnt, experience what makes a design "well-made" and of course learn how to use the tools in the software. Just remember that you have to start with the simple first. In screenprinting... it's the same way. You do not start with process color and an automatic rotary press. You start with a fast table or a small manual press doing one or 2 spots. As you learn the process and the technique you're better able to understand the next step.


----------

